# Bowens Prolite 82 and 41 for approx 430 USD. Should i go for it?



## Quasimodo (May 11, 2013)

It comes with umbrellas and softboxes.. I have never used Bowens. They are in mint condition. 

Do you think I should go for it?

Thank you for your time,

G.


----------



## deleteme (May 13, 2013)

They are the immediate predecessor to the Esprit line and are very similar. AFAIK they are almost identical. 

I use Bowens and have been very happy with them. Very solid units with complete reliability. The S mount for modifiers is very good as there is an astronomical amount of stuff available for it online as the Chinese have adopted it as a de facto open standard.
The fact that they seem to come with reflectors for the umbrellas is good as those reflectors are significantly more expensive than the regular ones.

Good product it seems. Fair price. Not screaming deal you may be able to get a bit better.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 13, 2013)

Normalnorm said:


> They are the immediate predecessor to the Esprit line and are very similar. AFAIK they are almost identical.
> 
> I use Bowens and have been very happy with them. Very solid units with complete reliability. The S mount for modifiers is very good as there is an astronomical amount of stuff available for it online as the Chinese have adopted it as a de facto open standard.
> The fact that they seem to come with reflectors for the umbrellas is good as those reflectors are significantly more expensive than the regular ones.
> ...



Thank you 

I have now tested them and they seem capable.


----------

